# New breadth exams for Civil PE exam



## civilized_naah (Oct 10, 2013)

If ordering the 2 new civil breadth exams, please be sure to include a mailing address. These exams will be sent as hardcopy via post, not electronically.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 10, 2013)

c_n, do you have a link to what you are referring to?


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 10, 2013)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=21963


----------



## ketanco (Oct 10, 2013)

where can we order from?


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 12, 2013)

ketanco said:


> where can we order from?




Did you see post #3?


----------



## ketanco (Oct 12, 2013)

yes and i am confused. so does it mean we go to paypal pay there and they send it to us?

there is only a paypal address there nothing else


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 13, 2013)

ketanco said:


> yes and i am confused. so does it mean we go to paypal pay there and they send it to us?
> 
> there is only a paypal address there nothing else






I see what you mean. c_n can correct me if I am wrong but it seems Dr. Goswami is selling this book directly. So just paypal him, maybe add to the notes what you are buying, include your address and he'll mail you the practice exams book.


----------

